# Slingshot Of The Month - Feb 2013 - The Winners



## NightKnight

The winners of the February Slingshot of the Month competition are:

1st Place:
Stello - Hatchet (80 Votes)








2nd Place:
Quercusuber - The Moroccan (29 Votes)








3rd Place:
BC-Slinger - Spalted Arbutus (19 Votes)








Congrats to the winners!


----------



## NightKnight

FYI, Stello has been nice enough to put up a template for the Hatchet in the Templates section:
http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/81-hatchet/


----------



## treefork

Congratulations. You all can be very proud. :bowdown:


----------



## Stello

Many thanks to all members, every homemade slingshot in this forum is beautiful.I cannot translate all that I think of, but by summarizing I thank you all.

Stello


----------



## BrokenPins

Congrats and great work everyone!


----------



## Quercusuber

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

A great THANK YOU for having me elected for 2nd Place "Slingshot Of The Month". I'm very proud :king:

I've never expected these honours when I've registered in this Forum. Just a glimpse of all the artists and craftsmen here, to know I've still a lot to learn.

But, anyway, I want to dedicate this honour to all the members who voted for my slingshot, to all the members who didn't vote either (I can't blame you ), my friends on the forums and the portuguese Quercus suber tree (cork oak).

Long live the slingshot sport!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## swarbt119

Congrats to all of you, great slingshots. I love seeing the creations everyone comes up with. Your all winners in my book.


----------



## popedandy

Congratulations to all. The honors are well-deserved.


----------



## Quercusuber

Stello said:


> Many thanks to all members, every homemade slingshot in this forum is beautiful.I cannot translate all that I think of, but by summarizing I thank you all.
> 
> Stello


Congratulations Stello!!!! Yours is top notch work. Unbelievable!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip

They are all fine looking slings. Congratulations Stello and thanks for sharing an excelent design.


----------



## Guest

Excellent.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## flipgun

No argument. 3 Fine choices. See Y'all in Slingshot of the year!


----------



## BC-Slinger

Congratz to everyone involved. Beautiful stuff as always :naughty:

Thank you all very much for the votes, and thanks to Beanflip for the nomination. Very humbling to get such great acknowledgement from many talented peers. I feel as though my brother and myself are still rookies to the sport and have much to learn and improve upon. Thanks to the wonderful community (even made some new real life friendships) and plethora of information available here at the slingshot forum we've gotten to where we are so quickly. Plenty more to come.

Happy slinging everyone!


----------



## e~shot

Congtrats to all the winners!


----------



## NoobShooter

Congratulations guys..


----------



## Thistle

Félicitations, Stello! Il est difficile de ne pas vouloir un pour moi. Très belle. Un bon tireur - féroce. Merci pour le partage de la conception. (J'espère que je l'ai dit bien. Mon anglais n'est pas de travail ces derniers temps).

Lovely slingshots, Q and BC. Amazing craftsmanship by everyone AGAIN.


----------



## SlingDaddy

Congratulations to all winners. Gotta say though - I predicted Stello's win the first time I saw that slingshot!


----------



## Btoon84

Awesome job to the winners! Fantastic looking slingers there, all of em!


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche

Congrats to the winners for this month. Very fine slingshots. I also agree that there are no losers as well. Alot of excellent designs. B)


----------



## Chepo69

Congratulations to the owners of the podium!

My friend Elah, Bravo for that 2nd place


----------



## bakobuck

Amazing sling everyone.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand

Where can I get the winner, and what is teh cost ??????


----------



## SlingDaddy

Aussie.Allan said:


> Where can I get the winner, and what is teh cost ??????


Now that is the question I never dared to ask!


----------



## Mr.Teh

Congratulation Stello you are the Winner, the hatchet looks gorgeous, nice pattern thanks !

Congratulation also to Quercusuber and BC-Slinger very nice work too !

once again it was a very hard decision for me, all do a great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## One Shot-Corey

i like the bag the hatchet is on would you know what the brand name would be by chance could come in handy for my hiking trips to store my catty gear in


----------



## ash

One Shot said:


> i like the bag the hatchet is on would you know what the brand name would be by chance could come in handy for my hiking trips to store my catty gear in


Maxpedition - available from Simple Shot in the Vendors' Section.


----------



## Flatband

Congratulations to all and especially the winners-great job!


----------



## One Shot-Corey

awesome tks for that going to head over there now and check it out


----------

